# Medir corriente máxima de fuente



## ibrahim (Nov 29, 2014)

Muy buenas,Saludos cordiales,quisiera que me saquen la duda,como puedo saber la máxima corriente que me entrega una fuente? Es correcto que a la salida de la fuente ponga un resistor de 0,82 ohm de 5w y coloque mi amperímetro en serie con ella?
gracias de antemano,adjunto la foto de la fuente


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

Para medir con mayor seguridad, una resistencia shunt como la del emisor del transistor de tu circuito y un voltímetro en paralelo para medir la diferencia de potencial en las terminales de la resistencia shunt.

El valor que obtengas lo usarás para aplicar ley de ohm: I=V/R

Ejemplo: Si mides 1V en los terminales de la resistencia y tu resistencia es de 0.47 ohm:

I= 1V/0.7 Ohm

I= 2.1276595744680851063829787234043

Mejor 2.13A

Salu2!


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 29, 2014)

Gracias estimado,con la única R que cuento es con la de 0,82 ohm,acabo de hacer la medición,coloqué la fuente a 30v y la tensión cayó a 10,2v calculando tendría 12,1 amperios,será correcto? Por cierto el resistor casi humea.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

La resistencia shunt no importa mucho su valor, lógicamente, que no afecte al funcionamiento del circuito 

Si mediste 10.2V en los terminales de la resistencia shunt... unos 12.44A circularon a través de ella. Entonces tiene cierta lógica que la resistencia casi quiera incendiarse.


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 29, 2014)

Claro,tienes razón,y también calentó el transformador más de lo normal,pero supongo que será normal,aunque pensándolo bien como máximo el transformador entrega unos 4A quizá calentó por la exigencia.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

Pues fue casi como un corto, antes no te llevaste el puente rectificador y el TIP35.


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 29, 2014)

Menos mal que no se daňo nada,pero que más dá así se aprende jaja, volviendo al tema,entonces sería recomendable poner un disipador al puente también?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

Pues sería recomendable para cuando le exijas algo de corriente a la fuente, igualmente con el TIP35, este es más fácil que caliente como plancha.


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 29, 2014)

Claro,pero lo extraño es que cuando hago funcionar un motor Dc que consume 3A el tip35 revienta (ya cambié 2)y eso que le puse un buen disipador,pero con cargas que no son inductivas casi no calienta el transistor,existe algún motivo para tal suceso?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

Las cargas inductivas... un diodo entre emisor y colector podría ser la solución.

El cátodo al colector y el emisor conectado al ánodo del diodo. Un 1N4001 o cualquiera de propósito general sería suficiente.

También tiene que ver lo siguiente:

1. Al arrancar un motor, el bobinado puede consumir mucho, esa corriente va disminuyendo cuando aumenta la velocidad de giro.

2. Si el motor gira manejando alguna carga o con mucho esfuerzo, consumirá más.


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 29, 2014)

Que interesante,ya veo con razón ví en muchos circuitos tal diodo,por ahí ví que también los colocan a los relés,probaré con un 1n4007 para ver que tal me va,pero si coloco ese diodo la tensión de salida reducirá 0,7v verdad?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 29, 2014)

Sip, nada mas que en ese caso se pone en paralelo con el relé y no con el transistor que lo activa.

Igual, es recomendable poner un diodo en "antiparalelo" en todas las cargas inductivas (motores, relés, bobinas, solenoides...) para evitar ese tipo de desastres.

Mientras coloques el diodo como te dije (cátodo a colector y ánodo a emisor) no debe haber ni habrá caída de 0.7V por parte del diodo. Eso sería si conectaras el diodo en serie con la resistencia shunt por ejemplo.


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 29, 2014)

Es cierto,caería si lo colocara en serie,gracias por la ayuda y por la paciencia,quedo muy agradecido y espero encontrarte la próxima.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 30, 2014)

Una pregunta: El tip35 no suele tener en problema de que tiene una resistencia interna superior a la del 2n3055, por lo cual se calienta bastante?..Ademas creo que si le coloca esa resistencia la misma funciona como limitadora de corriente, por lo cual el transistor no deberia estar tan exigido. Yo cambiaria ese tip por el 2n3055. Si la resistencia de 0.82 ohm esta limitando la corriente, y si le colocas el motor el transistor sin la resistencia puede hacer andar el motor pero con la resistencia el motor pide y vos no se lo das la corriente necesaria para que funciones por lo cual se calienta demasiado la resistencia y falla el tip. Para eso busca el datasheet del transistor y del Lm317 que tenes y fijate como sacar los calculos para que no te siga funcionando asi ya que sino seguiras rompiendo tip´s


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 30, 2014)

tinchusbest dijo:


> Una pregunta: El tip35 no suele tener en problema de que tiene una resistencia interna superior a la del 2n3055, por lo cual se calienta bastante?..Ademas creo que si le coloca esa resistencia la misma funciona como limitadora de corriente, por lo cual el transistor no deberia estar tan exigido. Yo cambiaria ese tip por el 2n3055. Si la resistencia de 0.82 ohm esta limitando la corriente, y si le colocas el motor el transistor sin la resistencia puede hacer andar el motor pero con la resistencia el motor pide y vos no se lo das la corriente necesaria para que funciones por lo cual se calienta demasiado la resistencia y falla el tip. Para eso busca el datasheet del transistor y del Lm317 que tenes y fijate como sacar los calculos para que no te siga funcionando asi ya que sino seguiras rompiendo tip´s



Hola!

Lo de resistencia interna me suena mas a MOSFET (Rdson)  

Aquí lo que pasa es que el TIP35 no está saturado, está trabajando en zona lineal y por eso el calentamiento.

La resistencia, al ser de valor bajo, no debería afectar, por eso es resistencia Shunt, te permite medir la corriente sin afectar significativamente el circuito de carga.

El transistor está siendo exigido aún teniendo esa resistencia shunt, pues la corriente que varía si se pone o quita la resistencia shunt no es tan grande.

Tal vez poniendo dos TIP35C en paralelo para que trabajen más descansados, o unos 2SC5200 para que soporten picos de voltaje (VCE=230V) y buena corriente (Ic=15A).


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 1, 2014)

De por si los transistores poseen una resistencia interna entre los terminales y por la resistencia misma del material que lo compone; si no es asi me equivoco. 
Yo vi y toque tip35 que vibraban y calentaban. 
Si la misma resistencia shunt te permite medir la cantidad de corriente que pasa por ella, entonces siendo una resistencia resiste el paso de la corriente, pero decis que es lo de menos que esa resistencia sea chica y no afecte o limite la corriente, yo creo que cualquier resistencia puesta entre el emisor y masa funciona para resguardar el transistor de una sobre carga de corriente que pueda pasar. 
Habria que calcular la corriente que limita esta resistencia de 0.82ohm. El transistor soporta entre 40V y 100V, y un amperaje de 25A, y una potencia maxima de disipacion de 125W, asi que cuando el transformador le de unos 30V a 4A tendremos unos 120W de disipacion por lo cual esta al limite un solo transistor..Desde el momento que le ponemos un shunt estamos limitando la cantidad de corriente que pasa por el transistor, asi que a 30V y 3A tendria que soportar unos 90W que esta muy cerca del limite...
125W / 40V = 3A mas o menos
125W / 100V = 1A mas o menos
125W / 30V = 4A mas o menos
Pero en todos los casos siempre esta al limite, por lo cual es necesario usar 2 o mas transistores con sus debidos resistores de 0.82ohm para que se emparejen y trabajen bien.......


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 1, 2014)

> De por si los transistores poseen una resistencia interna entre los terminales y por la resistencia misma del material que lo compone



Sip, considerando que el transistor está en saturación, la resistencia es mínima.



> Yo vi y toque tip35 que *vibraban* y calentaban



Nunca he visto un transistor u otro componente vibrar 



> Si la misma resistencia shunt te permite medir la cantidad de corriente que pasa por ella, entonces siendo una resistencia resiste el paso de la corriente



Sip, pero la resistencia es muy baja, casi insignificante.



> pero decis que es lo de menos que esa resistencia sea chica y no afecte o limite la corriente, yo creo que cualquier resistencia puesta entre el emisor y masa funciona para resguardar el transistor de una sobre carga de corriente que pueda pasar



No dije que es lo de menos, pero sí es importante que sea de bajo valor para precisamente no afectar al funcionamiento de la carga. Una de 0.82 ohm la veo algo alta, yo le pondría una de 0.33 ohm. Y para "resguardar el transistor", para eso están los fusibles o los detectores de sobrecarga, que desde la misma R Shunt se puede implementar.



> Habria que calcular la corriente que limita esta resistencia de 0.82ohm. El transistor soporta entre 40V y 100V, y un amperaje de 25A, y una potencia maxima de disipacion de 125W, asi que cuando el transformador le de unos 30V a 4A tendremos unos 120W de disipacion por lo cual esta al limite un solo transistor..Desde el momento que le ponemos un shunt estamos limitando la cantidad de corriente que pasa por el transistor, asi que a 30V y 3A tendria que soportar unos 90W que esta muy cerca del limite...
> 125W / 40V = 3A mas o menos
> 125W / 100V = 1A mas o menos
> 125W / 30V = 4A mas o menos
> Pero en todos los casos siempre esta al limite, por lo cual es necesario usar 2 o mas transistores con sus debidos resistores de 0.82ohm para que se emparejen y trabajen bien.......



De todas formas, te podría asegurar que esa limitación por parte de la resistencia shunt es poca, por eso es "Shunt", es una baja resistencia usada para medir la corriente que fluye a través de ella. Los multímetros la usan y la "interferencia" a la hora de medir es mínima o insignificante.

También consideremos que el transistor no podrá llegar ni a unos 80W sin antes dañarlo a largo o corto plazo, siempre se recomienda usar componentes un 30-40% menos que su máxima capacidad para dar un margen de seguridad y para no acabar rápidamente con dichos componentes.

Al ser fuente regulada variable, el transistor calentará lindo, requiriendo dos transistores como mencionas para que trabajen más holgados, pero no es necesario poner otro shunt!

Con los transistores en paralelo, se comportan como uno solo, una sola llave reguladora, y sólo requieres una shunt para la medición. Igual, si no quieres comprar resistencias enormes, con dos resistencias de 0.82 ohm en paralelo para que sean 0.41 ohm (teóricamente), la disipación de calor será menor en cada una, pues se reparten la corriente y por lógica la disipación de calor.

Salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2014)

Ese diagrama es un cachivache !

Aqui la tenés protegida , solo tenés que hacer la parte positiva :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-protegida-0v-30v-8-amper-100876/#post124327


----------

